# Wright McGill Dragonfly Reel



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone on here use a WM Dragonfly reel before?










http://wrightmcgillsuperstore.com/dragon-fly-super-large-arbor-fly-reel-p-18.html


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I haven't but I'm reluctant to mess with the Chinese stuff. If you notice, on most of the chicom reels there are small set screws all over the drag. These will inevitably wear out over time. I tinker around with chinese rods sometimes but advise steering clear of anything mechanical coming out of the far east.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll SECOND that!
Why buy a chinese reel while you can get a Ross or Lamson USA made reel with a real warranty.


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

+1 on the Lamson...there are a few of those in the collection of reels between myself and the other guys I fish with. I was just looking "outside the box" and Wright Mcgill has treated me good in regards to service for their waders.

BTW I checked and they are made in Korea...not that it makes it any better.


----------

